# 2002 Audi TT 225 Chip Tune Questions/Concerns



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey guys, I was considering getting a performance tune for my 02 Audi TT 225. I just had some questions before I bought it. First, would getting a tune from say REVO or APR etc cause ANY AT ALL short or long term damage to the car. The car has just over 180k on it but has a newer motor in it. Not sure how new the motor is but the motor itself shows no signs of wear as far as any weird noises or bearing clearance. It gets regular oil changes and I never drive it hard until it is completely warmed up, and never shut it down right after a hard run even though it has that after run pump. I never have hit the rev limiter and since the power peaks at 5900 RPM's, I never go over 6K anyway. I don't granny the car either, just have fun with it without being too crazy. Okay now that you know my whole backstory of the car lol, back to the topic. The engine code is AWP which i think was from a GTi as an AMU came in it factory, but that's beside the point. I think the turbo seals are a little weak considering that it likes to smoke blue smoke when the car is hot and it is at idle. The car never smokes on throttle or on decel, just at like a redlight, or at idle. So back to the subject, if I happen to get a chip, what would the consequences be, if any. I just do not want to put money into a performance upgrade just to end up spending more money in the long run, repairing something. Also, if you know, the TT has that electronic boost controller, and in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd, the boost will spike up to 17lbs and hold at 15, and in 4th-6th, it will spike to 14lbs, and hold at only 12 or so. What I wanted to do was just put an MBC and maybe just have it at a fixed 15 or 16psi. Just because 2nd and 3rd gear feel good, and when you go into 4th, that power loss if felt greatly. I know I have rambled a TON in this but I just want to inform you guys on exactly what I am trying to do. Thanks!!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Providing your car is well dialed in, 20psi is no issue on a 225 motor. My track car has over 180k miles running 20psi. 

Things to look over and ensure are in good condition are the spark plugs, fuel pump/filter, coil pack harness, mass air flow sensor, oxygen, map sensor and coolant temp sensor. If everything is in good shape then there should be no issues. The K04-020 is a stout turbo and can take a beating providing you stay on top of your oil changes. I always run Shell Rotella T-6 on the street and LiquiMoly 10-60 on the track with oil changes every 3,000 miles.


----------



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

Okay sounds good man, I am about to flip a 1988 Porsche 944 and planning to make a good lick on it so I will see how things look after everything finishes up. I just want the car to last as long as possible, and yes I keep up on the oil changes, always using synthetic, and the most previous oil change, I put in 10W-30 Mobil One Ultimate Synthetic or something like that with a Wix Filter. Not that the motor is showing any signs of wear, I would just like to be on the safe side as far as longevity. I just want to have the extra protection since I like to really "drive" my car (not crazy) but would rather put in a slightly thicker oil and be safe than sorry. Oh and by the way, isn't Rotella-T an oil for diesel engines or am I thinking wrong, or does it even matter anyway. I had someone tell me it was for diesels because of how hot they get. Thanks man, I might hold off for a while and just see. My AWD is not working right now and need to get a hold of a VAG-COM to diagnose it so once I flip this car, I might consider getting one. I think it has to be a sensor somewhere considering I replaced the ECU, Motor, and oil multiple times on the haldex unit. But other than that, the car is great! I am like a detail freak so the car always stays in MINT condition, and I am not excited about pollen season coming up :banghead: But Happy Friday and have a good weekend man Thanks.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Christian_02_225 said:


> Okay sounds good man, I am about to flip a 1988 Porsche 944 and planning to make a good lick on it so I will see how things look after everything finishes up. I just want the car to last as long as possible, and yes I keep up on the oil changes, always using synthetic, and the most previous oil change, I put in 10W-30 Mobil One Ultimate Synthetic or something like that with a Wix Filter. Not that the motor is showing any signs of wear, I would just like to be on the safe side as far as longevity. I just want to have the extra protection since I like to really "drive" my car (not crazy) but would rather put in a slightly thicker oil and be safe than sorry. Oh and by the way, isn't Rotella-T an oil for diesel engines or am I thinking wrong, or does it even matter anyway. I had someone tell me it was for diesels because of how hot they get. Thanks man, I might hold off for a while and just see. My AWD is not working right now and need to get a hold of a VAG-COM to diagnose it so once I flip this car, I might consider getting one. I think it has to be a sensor somewhere considering I replaced the ECU, Motor, and oil multiple times on the haldex unit. But other than that, the car is great! I am like a detail freak so the car always stays in MINT condition, and I am not excited about pollen season coming up :banghead: But Happy Friday and have a good weekend man Thanks.



The T-6 is a diesel oil, but its additives work every well for turbo charged gas motors I run it on all my TT's other cars and 911 Turbo. The Haldex not working could be a couple things. First off would to check the car for codes, then from there to do an output test to check and see if the pre-charge pump is working. Most likely the pump has failed or the connections are dirty on the connectors.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

My car got its tune at 50k ( APR 93 octane tune), and I'm at 160k miles now. She still pulls like a train. 

The AWP is a 180hp motor, and is a bit different from the 225 motor. You can still make a ton of power with it, though. Do you have all the 225 peripherals attached to a 180 block and head? Or is it possible just the head got replaced?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Shameless plug here but i had a great experence with motoza tuning. Just the logging software alone is great not to mention the tune

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------

